# Ios 8.3 sur Ipad 2



## SegagaDreamin (10 Avril 2015)

Salut à tous,
J'ai un iPhone 5c sous iOS 7.1 et un ipad 2 sous iOS 7.0
Je trouve mon iPad 2 plutôt lent... surtout à coté de mon 5c.
Je pensais donc le passer en 8.3, vous avez quelques retours? Je ne trouve pas grand chose sur le net pour l'ipad 2 (seulement pour le 4S). 
Je pensais également passer mon 5c sous 8.3 pour profiter de Handoff etc.. mais j'hésite encore.. ?!?
Merci d'avance


----------



## city1 (10 Avril 2015)

Perso j'ai un Ipad 3 sous IOS 8 et c'est la misère il rame à mort !!!


----------



## SegagaDreamin (10 Avril 2015)

Quel iOS 8 aussi?
Parce que mon iPad 2 sous iOS 7 est pas particulièrement réactif donc.. ^^


----------



## city1 (10 Avril 2015)

8.2 et c'est la misère reste sur la version 7 la matériel relativement ancien n'est pas tellement apte à recevoir IOS 8 même si on peut l'installer ^^


----------



## SegagaDreamin (10 Avril 2015)

Et concernant mon 5c vous en pensez quoi?
Dommage pour mon iPad j'aurais aimé pouvoir lire mes SMS depuis Ipad etc.. avec les nouveautés iOS 8


----------



## city1 (11 Avril 2015)

Le 5c il est encore récent ça passe. Par exemple, si vous aviez un Iphone 4/4s je ne vous conseillerez pas cette MAJ. 

Mais si vous y tenez vraiment, installer IOS 8.3 sur votre Ipad, c'est une question de chance en quelque sorte si le système fonctionne correctement ^^


----------



## lineakd (11 Avril 2015)

@SegagaDreamin, aucun problème sur le 5c. Reste sous ios 7 sur ton ipad 2 (qui est sur sa 4 ème année), en attendant des retours de l'ios 8.3. J'ai une qui a son 4s sous ios 8.1 et elle ne se plaint pas.
@city1, j'ai ma fille qui utilise un ipad 3 sous ios 8.3 et les lenteurs qu'il a, sont sur l'app store et safari à la première ouverture. Dès que ces apps sont en mémoire, c'est plus rapide.


----------



## city1 (11 Avril 2015)

ah bon ? content que pour votre fille ça marche  .

On fait avec ce qu'on a, mais je l'utilise pas tellement non plus (je n'ai jamais le temps de passer trop de temps étant étudiant  ^^ je suis toujours sur mon MacBook Pro rétina pour arranger mes cours , les exos ....


----------

